# Vape shops in PE



## Ccoetzee (17/11/14)

Howsit Guys

I'm in PE on business and I was wondering if anyone knows of a vape shop in the area?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Limbo (18/11/14)

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> I'm in PE on business and I was wondering if anyone knows of a vape shop in the area?
> 
> ...


Not a chance dude, all you get here is Liqua and fake Liqua.


----------



## Limbo (18/11/14)

Limbo said:


> Not a chance dude, all you get here is Liqua and fake Liqua.


EDIT: if you need juice you could try @CYB3R N1NJ4, he's the local JustB agent.


----------



## Necris (18/11/14)

Also check out the eciggies.co.za website, we have a local agent with basic stock


----------



## Ccoetzee (18/11/14)

Thanks guys, wasn't expecting a Vapeking or Vapemob but I was hoping for something!


----------

